# Black Friday Sale coming to L&M



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Hopefully they have some of the same deals as the American dealers. Lots of Gibson guitar promotions down south right now , I wish L&M would offer deferred payment like the states or COSMO's promotions.
Want a 335 or 330 but not wiling to pay the local used market prices if new and deferred payment is an option.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not long ago, CME (Chicago Music Exchange) was blowing out new "floor model" 335s for around $1500 USD. I'd suggest checking them out if you don't find anything worthwhile among local retailers. That said used prices "are what they are" so, considering there's no taxes buying private, that may still be the most affordable option. IIRC, the last few here went for $2500-$2800 but my Fat Neck went for $3200 (which, thankfully, allowed me to purchase back my Shaw-era 335 from a member here ;^ ) Good luck regardless.


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Have my eye on 3 Es 330 floor models right now at CME , only problem is can't play them first. Will most likely pull the trigger on one of them if the L&M sale isn't what I'm expecting.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Today I played on a Vox MV50 Rock mini amp at the Bloor St. Toronto store.
Blew my mind for what it is... Loud as hell and very very convincing

Hope they blow some of those out
Markus


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yep...I’m waiting to see what they’re offering as well. Not that I need anything, but if the price is right...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

I am gassing for a 2018 ES 335 Traditional in faded Cherry Red , I am not partial to the bright Red and this colour was previously only available on more expensive reissues. 
The new Traditional models are cheaper than previous years too, including the Es 330.
ES-335 Traditional 2018

Yummy!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkusV said:


> Today I played on a Vox MV50 Rock mini amp at the Bloor St. Toronto store.
> Blew my mind for what it is... Loud as hell and very very convincing
> 
> Hope they blow some of those out
> Markus


I tried the clean one and thought it would be a good Xmas gift for dad. An amp that fits in his pedalboard.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had no idea what Black Friday was until around 7 years ago. The I heard about people getting trampled to death in Walmart i Buford Alabama or whatever. The I heard about Canadian retailers doing Black Friday because of cross border shopping. I have never participated, and likely will not unless something is a real crazy stupid deal.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I went to buy a car in the US years ago and my weekend there happened to line up with Black Friday, I loved it. Stopped at Guitar Center for myself, Toys R Us for the kids and the deals were fantastic. Wish the dollar was still at par or better like we once experienced.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This deal is located in their holiday catalog and is currently on their website $150 off

Epiphone - 1966 Century - Cherry


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> This deal is located in their holiday catalog and is currently on their website $150 off
> 
> Epiphone - 1966 Century - Cherry


How about this one instead? It's only $50.00 more at the regular price.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> How about this one instead? It's only $50.00 more at the regular price.


You should have bought it instead of the Rondo. Quality and a little homegrown pride. You could be proud of this.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

I have that exact 5th Ave and it's a nice guitar. Not quite used to it yet but certainly worth the price given it's Cdn.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jazzereh said:


> I have that exact 5th Ave and it's a nice guitar. Not quite used to it yet but certainly worth the price given it's Cdn.


Yes, they are very nice guitars. I used to have the Kingpin II model. I really liked the guitar but unfortunately, the neck was just a bit narrow for my large hands, I've looked at some Eastman's but they are not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Any talk of deals on Strats?


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Well , meh. Only 90 days deferred payment option.


----------



## boourns (Jan 17, 2017)

terrible "deals"


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of the stuff is stock they have a hard time getting rid of. They've been trying for AGES to sell those LP Studios with Floyds, and they can't.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> Most of the stuff is stock they have a hard time getting rid of. They've been trying for AGES to sell those LP Studios with Floyds, and they can't.


When it comes to Black Friday, Tan Tuesday or White Wednesday, don't expect a lot of exciting offerings from L & M. 

MF and GC have 25% off some pretty nice gear right now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought 2 headphone cables from Kanata L & M the other day and the packaging looks like they were pulled out of a sewer drain.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nothing that peaks my interest at the 4 Edmonton stores


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> nothing that peaks my interest at the 4 Edmonton stores


one tiny thing I saw today, but I'm not telling...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> When it comes to Black Friday, Tan Tuesday or White Wednesday, don't expect a lot of exciting offerings from L & M.
> 
> MF and GC have 25% off some pretty nice gear right now.


spoken like someone who doesn't shop at either of those places


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been on the fence with buying a Les Paul for some time.
Wifey gave me her blessing as a consolidated birthday/Xmas gift.

I had my heart set on the 2017 Les Paul Classic in cherry sunburst.... of course it's not on the Black Friday list and there's no stock in Alberta.

North Vancouver has one for $1799 though... I wonder if they'll ship or store transfer a Black Friday deal ?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> I've been on the fence with buying a Les Paul for some time.
> Wifey gave me her blessing as a consolidated birthday/Xmas gift.
> 
> I had my heart set on the 2017 Les Paul Classic in cherry sunburst.... of course it's not on the Black Friday list and there's no stock in Alberta.
> ...


I'm sure they will transfer it to your local store for you. If not call the NV store, buy it over the phone, and have it shipped to your house. The Store to Store transfer should be free. I've done this a couple times now.


----------



## imyourmutter (Nov 16, 2017)

Hasn't everybody realized that L&M doesn't do sales? It seems they always just offer financing or store credit or extended warranties. The only time they actually lower a price is on stuff that doesn't sell. It's pretty lame, but I guess you can do that when you have a monopoly on the Canadian market.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

imyourmutter said:


> Hasn't everybody realized that L&M doesn't do sales? It seems they always just offer financing or store credit or extended warranties. The only time they actually lower a price is on stuff that doesn't sell. It's pretty lame, but I guess you can do that when you have a monopoly on the Canadian market.


Honestly, if it wasn't for their used gear, I doubt I'd ever walk through the door. They don't even carry the strings I use...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> How about this one instead? It's only $50.00 more at the regular price.


Vokey just reminded me about something about the Godin line. There is a company in Quebec who often are on eBay selling blemished items. Often, it is nigh impossible to see what the blemish is and his prices are very good. So if you're looking for a deal on one of these, keep an eye out for the seller from Quebec. If I remember who it is, I'll post it for everyone.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Prices go into effect at Thursday night midnight. I guess that is OK if you are mail ordering something, but a lot of the deals, including on new gear is not shown online. I'd be happy to simply go tomorrow or whatever and buy it at the Friday price, but I won't stand in line for hours, so they might have lost an easy sale. (I like some oddball stuff ... )

Wonder if I could buy it tomorrow, and "return" it Friday and repurchase for the flyer price? Just kidding ... trying to point out the silliness of pricing only on Friday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

59burst said:


> Wonder if I could buy it tomorrow, and "return" it Friday and repurchase for the flyer price? Just kidding ... trying to point out the silliness of pricing only on Friday.


Not at my local store. They have a separate used area that is currently roped off, in preparation of the sale. You can look in there and see the first layer, but nothing below or behind that. And you can't buy anything until Friday morning.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the intel - good to know. I'll keep shopping kijiji and this forum!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the intel - good to know. I'll keep shopping kijiji and this forum!


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Definitely a pretty sad Black Friday showing. A few of those items I recognize at a few hundred dollars higher than they were asking the last clear out they had. But I have to say, this year there do not appear to be any retailers actually selling, just asking the same price or higher under the guise of a “Black Friday blowout” and hoping consumers don’t notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to back off some of my ire for L & M's Black Friday deals. I looked at some of the in store deals at my local L & M and there were a few good deals there. One is a TVM10 for $99.00. They normally go for around $200.00. There were some others as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> ... North Vancouver has one for $1799 though... I wonder if they'll ship or store transfer a Black Friday deal ?


I have done store transfers for online clearance items a couple of times. Both times I was on the hook for the store transfer fees, but it was far less than shipping to my house. I don't imagine they would ship a Black Friday deal until it's had a chance to sell locally, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if anyone posted the link but pretty easy to search the L&M store in your area.
https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For comparison, here is Cosmo's Black Friday doorcrasher page:
Cosmo Music 2017 Black Friday / Cyber Monday SALE! / CosmoMusic.ca Blog | Cosmo Music

Plus 15% off across the board on Friday and 10% Saturday to Monday - on-line too.

Edit: Though the "exclusion list" is fairly long: 
Cosmo Music Manufacturer Promotion Exclusions | Cosmo Music


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

imyourmutter said:


> Hasn't everybody realized that L&M doesn't do sales? It seems they always just offer financing or store credit or extended warranties. The only time they actually lower a price is on stuff that doesn't sell. It's pretty lame, but I guess you can do that when you have a monopoly on the Canadian market.


They don’t have a monopoly. In my neighbourhood, there’s about five music stores and two of them are almost as big as L&M.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

L&M offer Price Match, so show them a competitor's pricing if it is more convenient for you to do business with L&M.



> *PRICE GUARANTEE *
> Long & McQuade will match the verified price of any available product from any authorized retailer in Canada. In most cases we are also able to match online prices and prices from authorized U.S. retailers once factors such as currency exchange, delivery, duty and brokerage are taken into consideration.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone know if they’ll have 1 year, zero percent financing? I’ve played one of the instruments that’s on sale at my local L&M, and it’s a great instrument, but the price is too high for me to pay in one shot. If I could break up the payments over a year, it would be feasible.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ronbeast said:


> Anyone know if they’ll have 1 year, zero percent financing? I’ve played one of the instruments that’s on sale at my local L&M, and it’s a great instrument, but the price is too high for me to pay in one shot. If I could break up the payments over a year, it would be feasible.


No, not on th Black Friday sales.
It’s 90days to pay, 12 months extra warranty or rental vouchers.
I think the 12 months is for Gibson month & Yorkville month only (don’t quote me on this, could be others)










Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

bw66 said:


> For comparison, here is Cosmo's Black Friday doorcrasher page:
> Cosmo Music 2017 Black Friday / Cyber Monday SALE! / CosmoMusic.ca Blog | Cosmo Music
> 
> Plus 15% off across the board on Friday and 10% Saturday to Monday - on-line too.
> ...


Some pretty good deals in the door crashers section!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

sillyak said:


> Some pretty good deals in the door crashers section!


Yah, some of those doorcrashers are sweet. I may try to buy online and see if I get those prices.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I find most Black Friday/Boxing day sales are "meh" unless you are looking for something specific.

L&M's clearout sale has been better for me overall.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

sillyak said:


> Some pretty good deals in the door crashers section!


Yeah...I wonder if our local L&M will price match the Cosmo door crashers. Not sure what their policy is exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the link but pretty easy to search the L&M store in your area.
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


LOL... the Ottawa L&M includes some amazing deals like the used Line6 JTV-69 they've had the past month priced at $750 for only... $750!! what a deal!! Remind me to get up early and run down to the store for that... :/


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> LOL... the Ottawa L&M includes some amazing deals like the used Line6 JTV-69 they've had the past month priced at $750 for only... $750!! what a deal!! Remind me to get up early and run down to the store for that... :/


That's what I'm seeing on line as well. Used stuff I've seen hanging there for a month or two is on sale - for the same sale price I've seen for the last month or two.

I thought they were trying to move out some stuff. Maybe other people don't stalk their stock like some of us do? To Joe Blow that never goes in the store, those prices might be the thing that gets him in there?

I'll still go. I gotta get up and get a coffee anyways.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Somewhat off topic from L&M, but 12th Fret has a black friday sale: http://www.12fret.com/The12Fret_Newsletter-BlackFriday-2017.html


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Skippy said:


> I wish L&M would offer deferred payment like the states or COSMO's promotions.


They do.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rideski said:


> I'm sure they will transfer it to your local store for you. If not call the NV store, buy it over the phone, and have it shipped to your house. The Store to Store transfer should be free. I've done this a couple times now.



They do not transfer stuff that is listed for special sales (Black Friday, Inventory Blowout, etc.). If nobody else scoops it then you can transfer it after the sale. And yes, they do charge for transfers (unless you have a good relationship with your store).

There are a couple of things that I am interested in during this sale but they are in other parts of the country. One I expect will sell quickly, the other I might have a shot at after the sale.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I'll still go. I gotta get up and get a coffee anyways.



You should hit Walmart instead and buy a coffee maker 


I was thinking of popping into my local store but they have bugger all that I am interested in and I am dropping my car off to get a tune-up, oil change, etc. so won't have it available until later in the day.


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

No, only during yorkville month


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Basically as said, Black Friday is a chance for LM to move used gear..


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

DC23 said:


> Definitely a pretty sad Black Friday showing. A few of those items I recognize at a few hundred dollars higher than they were asking the last clear out they had. But I have to say, this year there do not appear to be any retailers actually selling, just asking the same price or higher under the guise of a “Black Friday blowout” and hoping consumers don’t notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sears is in the news and under investigation for marking up the normal prices of their products during their bankruptcy sale. Asses only care about themselves and not the employees.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

There’s a Vox AC10 at Bloor St. that looks to be in very good shape for $200. I’m tempted to head down there in the morning. I just bought a cab from Cosmo’s website. I don’t really need a 212 extension cab for my Marshall combo, but it was pretty much half price, so how could I not get it? 

My wife’s gonna hate it


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I just bought a cab from Cosmo’s website. I don’t really need a 212 extension cab for my Marshall combo, but it was pretty much half price, so how could I not get it?


You would have been stupid not to get it.





> My wife’s gonna hate it



When she complains about you buying more gear point to her shoe collection. That should end the conversation.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> You would have been stupid not to get it.


And it's so prettayy...

















> When she complains about you buying more gear point to her shoe collection. That should end the conversation.


I wish I could do that, but she's not really a shoe girl, so I'd lose that one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> You should hit Walmart instead and buy a coffee maker


Do not go to Walmart. We went at 8 am and the store was packed and lineups at cash crazy!

I couldn't handle this and had to leave immediately. I have been at Walmart many other Christmas seasons but this was the most insane.

It was a panic attack in the making. I am never bothered by crowds or chaos but this was just overwhelming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2017)

For $300 I will go to Walmart for you.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Sales at my local L&M were a complete joke.

It's just all the stuff they have been trying to move for the past year/years at the same prices they have been failing to move them at.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Was at our Kanata store at 10 am and not much there either. Its all about the hype i guess.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

It would be great if you could purchase the items on line for pick up in the store on Friday only or something. That'd allow us working stiffs the opportunity to get in on some of it and they'd still get crowds, which they seem to want. There was a multicolor Ibanez mikro bass I would have liked to snag for my daughter in Toronto and a Mustang PJ bass for the same, but they only showed up on the store specials, not on-line. Oh well. Money saved this year.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> For $300 I will go to Walmart for you.



I'll do it for $250.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The only thing that I saw for me was Hercules wall hangers for guitars. $16.99 each is not a bad price. Some for gifts, some for me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

59burst said:


> It would be great if you could purchase the items on line for pick up in the store on Friday only or something. That'd allow us working stiffs the opportunity to get in on some of it and they'd still get crowds, which they seem to want. There was a multicolor Ibanez mikro bass I would have liked to snag for my daughter in Toronto and a Mustang PJ bass for the same, but they only showed up on the store specials, not on-line. Oh well. Money saved this year.


Yeah, that's sort of too bad. I was happy to be able to get my cab from Cosmo Music online, because I couldn't trek up to Richmond Hill this morning and it may not have lasted until the evening.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

jdto said:


> Yeah, that's sort of too bad. I was happy to be able to get my cab from Cosmo Music online, because I couldn't trek up to Richmond Hill this morning and it may not have lasted until the evening.


They would not have. They were sold out when I checked at lunch time. My local store price matched the cab (got the vertical one though) and even knocked a couple of bucks off the matching head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

JHall55 said:


> They would not have. They were sold out when I checked at lunch time. My local store price matched the cab (got the vertical one though) and even knocked a couple of bucks off the matching head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. That's a sweet setup. I think I may have got the last one, because I bought it shortly after midnight and this morning it was marked "Out of Stock" on Cosmo's website. Good for you for getting the price match. The Mini Jubilee is an awesome amp, congratulations.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ignore - mistaken post.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is why I usually go state side. Some stuff was discounted up to 73%. There were a few dogs, like everyone but there were some serious discounts for real useable gear.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> This is why I usually go state side. Some stuff was discounted up to 73%. There were a few dogs, like everyone but there were some serious discounts for real useable gear.


I got $500 off my cab right here in the GTA (a ~48% discount). No need to go to the USA for that, which suits me just fine. Never mind the pain in the ass of having to cross the border if I have to drive and go pick it up somewhere down there. Then add paying taxes and duties on the import, plus the exchange. For me, there's a tradeoff between hassle and money. My time and effort are worth something to me.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to the Brampton store, what a waste of time! I only found one cool item, a Fender SJ-64s acoustic from '99 but it didn't sound amazing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Both items that I was hoping would survive the sale so that I could transfer them in on Monday were sold within minutes of the local stores opening.

At least there will be a good moving sale at Brampton in January and then the inventory clearout sale in February. And who knows, maybe there will be something worth buying during the Boxing Day sales.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> And it's so prettayy...


I hate you/dibs.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> This is why I usually go state side. Some stuff was discounted up to 73%. There were a few dogs, like everyone but there were some serious discounts for real useable gear.


did you get anything?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> I hate you/dibs.


It makes for a cool little 3/8(?) stack, too


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@jdto I honestly don't have room for a fourth 212.....but if I did there's a slant 212 I've got my eye on.

Hopefully that Friedman BE-OD I got from @davetcan will cure my 80s Marshall GAS.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> did you get anything?


Kidding, right? I hear he has a utube link of a guy buying something, though. Same thing, to him .......


My local L&M had a full GroundControl GCX8 for $200. That's a great deal - but on a piece of kit I would never, ever use anymore. Cool as hell, though.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

L&M Langley had a white Falcon for $2499.. I think it's a reasonable deal... But apparently a guy walked in the first thing when the door opened and straight went for it...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

saw this heavy discount and figured I’d post if someone is interested. I know they’re factory seconds, but sometimes those flaws are almost impossible to spot. This is a very substantial discount.

Godin Guitars - Passion RG3, Natural Mahogany, Rosewood Fingerboard w/Bag (Factory Seconds)


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Saw that too... Real nice looking guitar and a pretty significant discount too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ronbeast said:


> saw this heavy discount and figured I’d post if someone is interested. I know they’re factory seconds, but sometimes those flaws are almost impossible to spot. This is a very substantial discount.
> 
> Godin Guitars - Passion RG3, Natural Mahogany, Rosewood Fingerboard w/Bag (Factory Seconds)


What Godin regards as factory seconds, other companies wouldn't even blink at. It makes me laugh when others sneer at Godin's quality.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I snagged several 3 packs of NYXL strings for $30/box & got $5 off a bunch of Hercules wall hangers to complete my guitar room.

KAOS Music on Bloor had a silverburst Ltd Ed. Tele Deluxe (ebony board & a pair of Shawbuckers) for $1400 as one of their doorcrashers this past weekend but it didn't sell. Lightweight guitar with a nice chunky neck, I'm honestly surprised it was still there today.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Ronbeast said:


> saw this heavy discount and figured I’d post if someone is interested. I know they’re factory seconds, but sometimes those flaws are almost impossible to spot. This is a very substantial discount.
> 
> Godin Guitars - Passion RG3, Natural Mahogany, Rosewood Fingerboard w/Bag (Factory Seconds)


Per the L&M ad
*"Please Note: These are Godin Factory Seconds, which indicates that they have cosmetic flaws to some degree."*

That's an awesome deal on an awesome guitar that has some "relic" or "road worn" features which typically increase the price.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> What Godin regards as factory seconds, other companies wouldn't even blink at. It makes me laugh when others sneer at Godin's quality.


Is this from your vast personal experience with other companies guitars - and in particular their factory seconds? How many Gibson or Fender factory seconds have you owned? How many have you played?

Or is this from a youtube clip? If so, please provide clip.

Or is this just off the cuff speculation, based on absolutely nothing but your own bias and agenda? Ahhhhh, I thought so. LOL


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Is this from your vast personal experience with other companies guitars - and in particular their factory seconds? How many Gibson or Fender factory seconds have you owned? How many have you played?
> 
> Or is this from a youtube clip? If so, please provide clip.
> 
> Or is this just off the cuff speculation, based on absolutely nothing but your own bias and agenda? Ahhhhh, I thought so. LOL


As much as I hate to say it (I really do!), I actually have to agree on this one. The Godin/Seagull/Norman/S&P factory seconds that I have had experience with (which is many, many examples) have always been minor cosmetic issues. Sometimes it's even hard to figure out what makes something a second- in those cases it's often been a demo unit used at a trade show or a rep sample. They include the normal warranty and in my opinion they are a great deal.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> As much as I hate to say it (I really do!), I actually have to agree on this one. The Godin/Seagull/Norman/S&P factory seconds that I have had experience with (which is many, many examples) have always been minor cosmetic issues. Sometimes it's even hard to figure out what makes something a second- in those cases it's often been a demo unit used at a trade show or a rep sample. They include the normal warranty and in my opinion they are a great deal.


I'm sure they can be. But is that saying that Gibson and Fender, or other brandname builders, can't be?

I've owned two Godins (and an S&P). Both Godins were flawed (not just cosmetic, technical flaws) - one was "unfixable for the value of the instrument", according to L&M. Both were returned before the 30 days was up. The S&P was OK, but I just lost my shirt when I sold it.

I used to sell Gibson 2nd's. Played many of them. In fact, I bought one. It is infinitely better than either of those Godin 1st's I bought. So this is definitely a YMMV situation. But mine is at least base on actual mileage and not someone's utube of mileage.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm sure they can be. But is that saying that Gibson and Fender, or other brandname builders, can't be?
> 
> I've owned two Godins (and an S&P). Both Godins were flawed (not just cosmetic, technical flaws) - one was "unfixable for the value of the instrument", according to L&M. Both were returned before the 30 days was up. The S&P was OK, but I just lost my shirt when I sold it.
> 
> I used to sell Gibson 2nd's. Played many of them. In fact, I bought one. It is infinitely better than either of those Godin 1st's I bought. So this is definitely a YMMV situation. But mine is at least base on actual mileage and not someone's utube of mileage.


No, definitely not saying Gibson/Fender seconds can't be a great deal also. Although I don't ever recall running into Fender seconds... samples and demo units yes, but never seconds. I also have to qualify that my experience is not recent (roughly '94-'08) and things could be different now with any or all of those companies.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> No, definitely not saying Gibson/Fender seconds can't be a great deal also. Although I don't ever recall running into Fender seconds... samples and demo units yes, but never seconds. I also have to qualify that my experience is not recent (roughly '94-'08) and things could be different now with any or all of those companies.


You didn't. But the person I initially responded to was alluding to *exactly* that.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> You didn't. But the person I initially responded to was alluding to *exactly* that.


Gotcha... I have that poster on ignore LOL


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ronbeast said:


> saw this heavy discount and figured I’d post if someone is interested. I know they’re factory seconds, but sometimes those flaws are almost impossible to spot. This is a very substantial discount.
> 
> Godin Guitars - Passion RG3, Natural Mahogany, Rosewood Fingerboard w/Bag (Factory Seconds)


Too bad these are online only as I'd want to check/play one in person before putting down the $$...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I was going to buy the SG faded they have on sale for $799. Played three of them and was not impressed by any of them. Ended up buying a PRS SE Custom 24.


----------

